# Paying a Fine w/ State Debt



## H2H (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey Folks,

How do you pay a traffic fine with state debt, which you later pay back in minimal monthly installments...

Will appreciate any and all info you have on the subject.

G'Day.


----------

